# Tuscarora Railroad #5 (Bachmann C-19 gets overhaul)



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The D&RGW made them famous by naming them "C-19," 











But to Baldwin, they were "10-26 E," and they built a bunch of 'em not only for the D&RG, but for railroads all around the globe. Of those locos, the most familiar to fans of eastern railroading would be EBT's #7. 











Logic would dictate--knowing my love of the EBT--that I would jump at the chance to convert Bachmann's model to a model of the EBT's 2-8-0. Well, had they announced the loco a year _before_ they actually did, then yes. Unfortunately while they were busy developing their model, I was busy scratchbuilding one of my own! (of all the rotten timing.)


So, I don't need _two_ models of the same loco, so what to do with the Bachmann C-19? Well, how about taking some of the best features of the C-19 as built by Bachmann, and combining it with the simplicity of some of the 10-26 Es built for export, applied to a loco purchased used by a semi-fictitious railroad in 1916?




























More info on the work that was done and detailed photos can be found by *visiting my blog.* (And if you scroll down on my blog, you'll see photos of my EBT #7, which I finished right about the time the Bachmann model came out. 

Later,

K


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing but the best Kevin! I hope to get a class from you someday 'cause that's how I'd like my locos to look


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Jim, drop me a note sometime. I've got a few locos close to needing to be weathered, and can show you how I do things. 

Later, 

K


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice looking engine! Whats the difference between a C-19 and a Consolidation? 

Richard


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Absolutely nothing. A "Consolidation" is any locomotive with a 2-8-0 wheel arrangement. "C-19" is specifically the Denver & Rio Grande Western's classification for this particular 2-8-0. "C" for "consolidation," and "19" for 19,000 pounds tractive effort. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks Great! 
Even if it doesn't have Orange letters. 
Best regards, 
Tom


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Accucraft version of #346 with the fluted domes. I've thought long and hard about selling it and purchasing one of the Bachmann versions. I'm of mixed feelings here Kevin. On one hand, you have done your usual excellent job of turning out an extraordinary model _but _on the other hand, you took _MY_ signature engine to do it to!!!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Accucraft version of #346 with the fluted domes. 
I didn't think Accucraft ever did a fluted-dome version? #346 has the funny sand dome, but that's about it. I had to tear my live-steam version of #340 apart to swap the domes and back-date it to the same year as Kevin's #7 and #5. [Two? I'm green with envy. Nice job, Mr K. Love that boiler.]


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Accucraft did do the 346 with the fluted domes for the Colorado Railroad Museum. It was done in the green boiler with the flying Grande herald like the locomotive is right now at the museum.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft did do the 346 with the fluted domes for the Colorado Railroad Museum 
Ah yes - I remember that. Couldn't get my hands on one - the museum sold their small number very quickly!


----------

